# Morality



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I just sold close to half my bees because I had too many and I am wondering if it is really any different selling to beginners than raising black roosters to sell to Haitians. I need a drink.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Doesn't matter a bit Vance. I'm about a year away from selling off 2/3rds of mine. Getting older so wanting to free up some time for other "stuff" . Congrats--hope you did well on them!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 15, 2016)

There is value in selling bees to a virgin beek. Even if they kill the bees in the first year there is hope that you have passed on desire to learn and to grow in the ways of the beekeeper.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

They have to start somewhere.

All you can do is talk them through what you think is important, and maybe offer that they can call you a few times if they run into problems. 

However I do sell bees to people who don't like my advice and want to do it a different way, end of day that's over to them.

There has been the odd person who has been patently unsuitable for beekeeping, ie I can see they are on a different plane and will definately fail, those folks I don't sell to.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

You sold the bees to a willing buyer, they are no longer yours so why wonder about them?


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Just wondering how you did when you first got a colony of bees? If you had a mentor maybe it's time to pay it forward and help a new beek or two. Though I can say from experience some can be a pain.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Just offer them your help in the future when needed.
That should make you feel better. After all you can always
make more colony splits.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I know how you feel. Sometimes I just know a nuc is doomed when it goes out the door. I would rather sell to people are are going to be successful, but I don't feel like I'm in any position to make such a judgement.

If you are selling healthy bees for a fair price your responsibility has to end somewhere.


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

Depends on the beginner, and their willingness to accept advice and guidance. 
Lee (beginner south of Livingston)


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Wandering Man said:


> There is value in selling bees to a virgin beek. Even if they kill the bees in the first year there is hope that you have passed on desire to learn and to grow in the ways of the beekeeper.


And buy some more from you next year.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

I think it's just like selling anything else. If you did you're job when you had them... there's nothing left for you to do or worry about. Unless you want to help them out a bit after.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The minute I hear them say 'I been thinkin' about getting some bees'.....I tell them I'm sold out.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been doing this for 4 years. I attend a small bee club every once in a while, did not go tonite. Each time I do go, there are new faces and many you never see again. I always wonder if they decided the bees were not what they wanted to do or just got so big they did not have time for a meeting. 

I would think if there is a high number of failure in new beekeepers, you would see more equipment for sale on Craigslist. But I seldom see any.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

stan.vick said:


> Just wondering how you did when you first got a colony of bees? If you had a mentor maybe it's time to pay it forward and help a new beek or two. Though I can say from experience some can be a pain.


Touchee. I murdered lots of colonies learning how to winter. Most years half and that was pre varroa mite. But there was no one to learn from then. Most people gassed their colonies every fall because it was cheaper to just buy new bees. It is the not listening that disturbs me


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

True so many newbees trying to reinvent the wheel... and then on here or anywhere you get ignored or called a hater for telling new beekeepers to feed the bees and treat for mites.

Sold some bees to a guy why refused to feed them just Monday..... but hey he likely will be back next year


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

And I killed more queens either virgin or mated trying to
learn how to make more queens. There is a learning curve in beekeeping as
in anything else in life. Even a chef take longer to be a good one.
Perhaps you can give them a caring flyer along with the sold bees to help them along.
If not they will be repeated customers the next time. I no longer buy local queens anymore!


----------

